# "Maci" gets the BLUE!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS* to Lee Herskowitz and Semper Mt Hood Maci QA2 for WINNING the AMATEUR stake at the PRTA Summer 2020 Western field trial!
This is a wonderful accomplishment for Maci, for Lee, and for our breed.
*GO MACI!*

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow that -is great!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wonderful to see this!!! Thanks so much for sharing that here.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, I love hearing about a performance Golden doing well in Field Trials. Very Well Done!

We have run our Golden's in Hunt tests for years, but we have a new boy, that so far at 32wks, looks to have the potential to run in Trials....hope he gets a shot!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome, I love seeing Golden’s succeed in trials!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's so nice! I hope that Maci gets that AFC!


----------

